# Jet metal lathe



## 43longtime (Oct 15, 2008)

can you use a metal lathe to turn wood?

there is a really good deal on a used Jet model #BD-920N lethe for $250. 
could i use that for turning wood? 


thanks
chris


----------



## coffeetime (Dec 28, 2006)

Chris,
Yes you can turn wood on a metal lathe. However there are some consideratios you need to be aware of before you decide if you want to. 
First is the speed. Most metal lathes do not run as fast as wood lathe. The bigger the metal lathe the slower the top speed. So Iwould check to see if it will go fast enough for you.
Secound is the cost of tooling. The wood lathe tooling like chucks and tool post do not fit on the metal lathe. These parts for the metal lathes are a lot more expensive.
Third is oil. A metal lathe has high persion mating surfaces like the saddle to bed and require oiling to keep them running smooth. All this oil will some day get on something your turning and possably ruin it.
So the real question is do you want to turn wood on a metal lathe. I would, but I am familiar with both lathes and have a machine shop to make anything that I needed to adapt the metal lathe for wood turning. Do I turn wood on a metal lathe? No, I have used the metal lathe to drill a long hole in wood, like for a pepper grinder. If I got a really good deal on a small metal lathe then yes I would drag it home mainly for metal turning. I might turn wood for something special on it but my primary wood turning would still be on my wood lathe.

Mike


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Along with what is mentioned above the saddle that holds the tool post gets in the way. I like to use some turning tools with the handle down and you can't do that. It can also be slow to adjust the tool rest. 
It can be done. Michelle Holzaphel (sp) who is famous for her carvings starts them on a metal lathe. 
I have a metal lathe and use turning tools to turn metal on it. When I need smooth curves that are difficult to cut using the cross feed controls I replace the tool post with a metal bar and then use my HSS wood turning tools to turn the cove or bead parts. Of course this is in non ferrous metals.


----------



## Jack Giovo (Feb 10, 2009)

Depending on what you want to turn - I bet you could get a new wood lathe and some tools for a bit more than the dollars for that used metal lathe. I agree with the others you have to have some higher speeds to do some turning depending on the diameter of the wood. Do some searching on woodturning sites and you can see some of the suppliers - something is always on sale somewhere and there are many good sites out there to supply your needs:smile:

Jack


----------



## 43longtime (Oct 15, 2008)

ok!!! thanks guys i just thought about getting it because it is for sale 250 used and i found one new on a website and it sells for 1400. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00004T9KY/?tag=arizonaspecialty


----------

